# Excel Zelle mit Checkbox kopieren



## ottopaul (8 März 2007)

hallo, 
habe verschiedene zellen in Excel mit Daten gefüllt. Diese sollen durch eine Checkbos gezielt ausgewähltwerden können und dann auf ein anderes blatt kopiert werden.
checkbox  anklicken, Hacken erscheint und dann 3 verschieden  zellen auf ein anderes sheet kopieren.
wie kann ich das realisieren?


----------



## vollmi (9 März 2007)

ottopaul schrieb:


> hallo,
> habe verschiedene zellen in Excel mit Daten gefüllt. Diese sollen durch eine Checkbos gezielt ausgewähltwerden können und dann auf ein anderes blatt kopiert werden.
> checkbox  anklicken, Hacken erscheint und dann 3 verschieden  zellen auf ein anderes sheet kopieren.
> wie kann ich das realisieren?



z.B. wenn du im Eigenschaftenfenster der Checkbox die steuerung aktiverst und der dann eine zelle deiner wahl angibst (z.B. X1)
Dann in der zelle in dem der wert hinkopiert werden soll eine formel einfügst.


```
=WENN(Tabelle1!X1=WAHR;Tabelle1!A1;"")
```


Das kopiert dann wenn X1 wahr ist den inhalt von Tabelle 1 Zelle A1 in die Zelle in der die Formel steht.

Noch viel Umfangreicher kannst du das natürlich in einem VB Macro abhandeln.

mfG René


----------

